# Kabelfernsehen am Laptop ohne DVBT?



## Freaxx (3. März 2013)

Hi,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit um normales Kabelfernsehen auf dem Laptop zu empfangen. Ich habe es bereits mit einem DVBT Empfänger probiert, aber man kann hier leider nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender empfangen. Gibt es sowas wie eine externe TV-Karte die man direkt an die Kabelbuchse anschließen kann?

Grüße
Freaxx


----------



## Stryke7 (3. März 2013)

Hä, was denn jetzt?  Kabelfernsehen ist DVBC,  DVBT heißt Antenne.   Dein Laptop hat einen Kabeleingang?


----------



## Happy Chicken (4. März 2013)

Wie Stryke7 schon richtig erwähnt hat benötigst du einen externen DVB-C Adapter, da man über DVB-T den Kabelanschluss nicht nutzen kann.
Dementsprechend könnte sowas deinem Bedarf entsprechen :
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-930C HD DVB-T-/DVB-C-/Analog-USB-Stick

LG


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gibt es sowas wie eine externe TV-Karte die man direkt an die Kabelbuchse anschließen kann?



Es gibt, um Kabelfersehen (DVB-C) am Laptop zu schauen, diverse USB Sticks.
z.B. den hier: Elgato EyeTV


----------



## Sarin (4. März 2013)

Versuchs vielleicht mal mit Fernsehen über IP, sprich Zattoo. Wenn man über nen z.B. schweizer Proxy ist theoretisch auch RTL, Pro7 und co dabei.


----------



## blackout24 (4. März 2013)

Manchmal hilft es zu wissen, was hinter den Abkürzungen steckt. ^^


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Hi,

mit DVBT meine ich den kabellosen Empfang über einen DVBT Stick mit  einer Stabantenne wie hier: CSL - DVB-T USB Stick / Dongle mit Fernbedienung und: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Darüber konnte ich nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender empfangen.

@*BiOhAzArD87*: Kann ich den Stick einfach anstatt ihn mit der mitgelieferten Stabantenne zu verbinden, direkt an die Kabelbuchse anschließen? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Stick muss also nur DVB-C unterstützen?


----------



## JackOnell (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit DVBT meine ich den kabellosen Empfang über einen DVBT Stick mit  einer Stabantenne wie hier: CSL - DVB-T USB Stick / Dongle mit Fernbedienung und: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



Also willst du DVBT nutzen 
Wenn ja musst du dich mal schlau machen was in deinem Umfeld alles gesendet wird
Schau mal hier rein


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Nein ich will DVB-T gerade nicht nutzen, da ich über DVB-T nur die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender empfangen kann. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit DVB-C an meinem Laptop zu nutzen, also den Laptop mit direkt mit der Kabelbuchse verbinden. 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, brauche ich also einen DVB-C Stick wie von *BiOhAzArD87* oder *Happy Chicken* vorgeschlagen? 

Die Auswahl ist da im Vergleich zu dem DVB-T Sticks, deutlich kleiner und vor allem sind sie teurer. Hat jemand eine persönliche Empfehlung für mich? Auf Amzon haben die DVB-C Sticks seltsamerweise sehr durchwachsene Bewertungen, von sehr gut bis zu richtig mies.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. März 2013)

Also,  dein Laptop hat einen Kabeleingang und du hast auch Kabelfernsehen?  Dann brauchst du eigentlich garnichts ...


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Nein mein Laptop hat keinen Kabeleingang, denn sonst bräuchte ja keinen zusätzlichen Adapter,DVB-C Stick oder ähnliches ...


----------



## Dragonix (4. März 2013)

Achtung, habt ihr überhaupt digitales Kabelfernsehen? Wie sieht's mit Grundverschlüsselung aus, ist die mittlerweile endgültig überall gefallen? Ansonsten müsste man auch noch auf eine Karte mit CI und entspr. CICAM zurückgreifen.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Dazu kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, außer dass ich mal einen alten Röhrenfernseher angeschlossen habe und es funktioniert hat


----------



## Dragonix (4. März 2013)

Dann würde ich mich, bevor ich mir eine DVB-C Karte anschaffe, erstmal erkundigen wie es mit digitalem Empfang ausschaut. Der Fernseher wird nämlich kaum einen digitalen Tuner drinnen haben.
Wenn ihr kein digitales Kabel habt, brauchst du eine 0815 Karte mit analogem Tuner, also sowas hier http://geizhals.de/?cat=vidext&xf=801_analog#xf_top .

Also:
1. Schauen, ob ihr digitales Kabel habt (Verträge, Anrufen, ...)
2. Je nach dem digitales Kabel holen oder analogem Tuner (eventuell mit DVB-C für Zukunftssicherheit?).


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, außer dass ich mal einen alten Röhrenfernseher angeschlossen habe und es funktioniert hat



Also, wenn Du nen alten RöhrenTV angeschlossen hast, dann ist das ANALOGES Kabel-TV. Das ist immer kostenfrei, sofern das Kabelsignal in der Wohnung grundsätzlich eingespeist wird (was ja offenbar der Fall ist).

Viele DVB-T-Sticks können auch analoges KabelTV empfangen, vlt kann das Deiner ja sogar?


Wenn Du DVB-C haben willst, brauchst Du nen Stick mit DVB-C, *und* Du musst Dich informieren, ob man die privaten Sender überhaupt kostenfrei bekommt. Die öfft Rechtlichen sind auch bei DVB-C immer kostenfrei, aber die privaten Sender, also auch die "normalen" Privaten wie SAT1, RTL, Vox usw., sind bei einigen ANbietern verschlüsselt, da muss man dann ca 3-5€ pro Monat zahlen, um die auch sehen zu können, UND braucht eine Smartcard, die in ein CI-Modul reinkommt, welches wiederum in den Receiver bzw. in die TV-Karte reinkommt - die bräuchte dann wiederum auch einen CI-Schacht. 

Aber immer mehr Anbieter haben inzwischen auch die privaten "normalen" Sender kostenfrei, so dass man keine Karte braucht. Nur noch Special-Interest-Sender und die privaten in HD würden dann immer noch nen Aufpreis kosten. Aber da müsstest Du halt unbedingt wissen, welchen Anbieter ihr habt - wenn das der Besitzer/Mieter der Wohnung nicht weiß, dann muss man den Hausverwalter fragen.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Hi,

heisst das, wenn analoges KabelTV vorliegt, ich einfach einen DVB-T Stick nehmen kann und statt der Stabantenne, das Kabel aus der Kabelbuchse mit dem Stick verbinden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heisst das, wenn analoges KabelTV vorliegt, ich einfach einen DVB-T Stick nehmen kann und statt der Stabantenne, das Kabel aus der Kabelbuchse mit dem Stick verbinden?



Bei einigen Sticks geht das, aber nicht bei allen. Und Du musst dann halt in der Software eine neue Sendersuche machen und evlt auf "kabel" umstellen. Bei Deinem scheint es NICHT zu gehen, finde bei amazon jedenfalls keinen Hinweis darauf. 

Diese Sticks hier Video-/TV-Karten extern mit Tuner: analog Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   könnten auch analoges KabelTV. Da ist halt die Frage, wenn ein "guter" auch schon 40-50€ kostet, ob man nicht direkt nen DVB-C-Stick nimmt, weil die Bildqualität natürlich besser ist. FALLS das bei Deinem Anbieter denn überhaupt kostenlos ist.


----------



## Hatuja (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heisst das, wenn analoges KabelTV vorliegt, ich einfach einen DVB-T Stick nehmen kann und statt der Stabantenne, das Kabel aus der Kabelbuchse mit dem Stick verbinden?


 
Nein!

Es gibt Grob gesagt 4 verschiedene Empfangsarten.
Als Digital:
DVB-*T* = *T*errestrisch, mit einer kleinen Zimmerantenne.
DVB-*S* = *S*atellite, über Satellit, Satellitenschüssel Benötigt.
DVB-*C* = *C*able, per *digitalem Kabelanschluss*.

Und den guten, alten *analoge Kabelanschluss*.

Alle 4 benötigen verschiedene Empfänger!
Es gibt einige Empfänger die können mehrere Signale verarbeiten, aber das ist nicht die Regel!
Du brauchst scheinbar einen Empfänger, der *analoges Kabel-TV* empfangen kann.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Gibt es da dann überhaupt eine Möglichkeit um einen analogen Kabelanschluss mit dem Laptop zu verbinden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Gibt es da dann überhaupt eine Möglichkeit um einen analogen Kabelanschluss mit dem Laptop zu verbinden?



Ich hab doch ne Liste mit Sticks, die auch analog können, verlinkt ^^


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Ach moment, ich hab den Post von Hatuja falsch verstanden  Ich dachte er hatte zu deiner Liste Einwände, aber er hat ja auch nur noch einmal betont, dass ich einen analogen Emfänger brauche.

Also jetz mal für den Kontext: Ich bin ein Semester zur Zwischenmiete in einem Studentenwohnheim, aber da ich meinen 47 Zoll Fernseher nicht mitnehmen will, weil dort kein Platz ist, suche ich die günstigste und zweckmäßigste Lösung um dort auch Fernsehen zu können.

Ich habe dort auch noch einen Desktop, aber ich möchte den "Fernseher" sozusagen getrennt haben, da ich neben dem arbeiten gerne den Ferseher laufen lasse 

Wie läuft denn das Fernsehen über eine interne TV-Karte? Starte ich da sozusagen ein "TV-Tool" und kann es in einem Fenster laufen lassen?


----------



## Hatuja (4. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> [...]Wie läuft denn das Fernsehen über eine interne TV-Karte? Starte ich da sozusagen ein "TV-Tool" und kann es in einem Fenster laufen lassen?



Jupp, du startest halt ein Programm, das mit der TV Karte/Stick umgehen kann. Entweder eines vom Hersteller der Karte/Stick oder ein freies.
Wobei es bei den analogen Geschichten schon schwieriger wird, da gibt's nicht so viel.
Das Programm läuft dann entweder in einem Fenster oder halt auch Fullscreen.


----------



## Freaxx (4. März 2013)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn außer Zattoo über das Internet zu Fernsehen (muss jetzt nicht unbedingt kostenlos sein)? Das ist vllt doch die zweckmäßigste Lösung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. März 2013)

Freaxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @*BiOhAzArD87*: Kann ich den Stick einfach anstatt ihn mit der mitgelieferten Stabantenne zu verbinden, direkt an die Kabelbuchse anschließen? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Stick muss also nur DVB-C unterstützen?



Genau so sieht es aus. Der Stick ist sozusagen ein Adapter um das Kabel was an der Kabelbuchse hängt mit dem Laptop zu verbinden.



Freaxx schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn außer Zattoo  über das Internet zu Fernsehen (muss jetzt nicht unbedingt kostenlos  sein)? Das ist vllt doch die zweckmäßigste Lösung.


 Vodafone z.B. bietet Fernsehen über Internet an Home | Vodafone TV
Gibt aber bestimmt noch andere die so was anbieten.


----------



## norse (5. März 2013)

hast du W7 oder Vista? wenn ja,stick anschließen, treiber installieren (aktuelle) und Windows Media Center starten! unter einstellungen das TV Signal einrichten und fertig,schon läuft alles wunderbar


----------



## Freaxx (6. März 2013)

Ich benutze Win7. 

Meinst du jetzt das Setup mit einem DVB-T/DVB-C Stick und angeschlossenen Kabel aus der Kabel-Buchse? Was für einen Stick verwendest du?


----------



## norse (8. März 2013)

ich selber nutz keinen Stick, sondern eingebaut TV-Karten, hab aber schon diverse USB-TV Karten eingerichtet, total easy. treiber drauf und den rest per windows media center


----------



## Freaxx (9. März 2013)

Kannst du eine bestimmte USB-TV Karte empfehlen?


----------

